# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  روح الكمال _ فلاش لمولد الصديقة الطاهره_

## Princess

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..
حب البتولة فاطم..
يكفيك ناراً حاطمه..
فهي الشفيعة في غدٍ,..
وهي الرؤوف الراحمه..
تتزاحم عبارات التهاني والتبريكات .. تزف اسمى الدعوات لصاحب العصر والزمان بتعجيل الفرج عاجل غير آجل
ولكل المؤمنين والمؤمنات لا سيما من قلدنا الدعاء,,,
كل عام وانتم بخير .. 

بين يديكم هديه بسيطه للمولد الشريف ..
فلاش متواضع ... مقطع من .. روح الكمال.. 
للرادود الحاج ملا : باسم الكربلائي..

_ هنا _

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Hussain.T

ما شاء الله عليك  
مبدعة دائماً 
عجبني كثير وهذي القصيدة انا اموووووت فيها :toung:  
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية 
متباااركين :bigsmile:

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

تسلمين يا احلى اموره 

مقطع روعه لا وبعد بصوت الاسطوره باسم

اكييييييييييييييد روعه

يعطيك العافيه 

ولا يحرمنا منك ومن ابداعاتك الرائعه

تحياتي

----------


## سحرالشذى

مشكوورة اختي على الفلاش الروعهـ

اختك : سحرالشذى

----------


## Princess

الأروع تواجدكم لا عدمت هالنور
ومتباركين
يعطيكم الف عافيه
وياهلا
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شوق المحبة

ماش ــاء الله خ ــيتوو أميرررة ..


تــ س ــلم أناملكِ على هالأبدااااع ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي الف ع ــافية ..


وجـ ع ـله بميزان حـ س ـناتك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------

